# Maxima HID headlight / non hid ???



## Rus1an (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 06 Maxima SL and I hit a deer with it so my passenger headlight is cracked up. 

Ive been looking around and found a headlight from a 04 but it doesnt have the HID.


My question is is there away I can take my ballast and bulb and whatever else in the HID system and put it in the non hid headlight?


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

no, spend the $200.


----------



## Rus1an (Dec 30, 2008)

Whos got a headlight for me?


----------

